# Prostatakrebs > Gesundheitspolitik, Recht und Soziales >  Enzalutamid / MDV3100 - Marktzulassung Europa und Nutzenbewertung G-BA

## RuStra

Hallo Fortgeschrittene,

Astellas Pharma hat am 26.6.2012 die Marktzulassung bei der EMA (European Medicines Agency, die europäische Medikamenten-Zulassungsbehörde)
fürs Enzalutamid beantragt (auf Basis der AFFIRM-Studie), 
darüber hinaus beginnen schon im August die Erörterungen über die Nutzenbewertung im G-BA.

Es sieht also so aus, als ob wir dieses langersehnte Medikament früher bekommen könnten als befürchtet.

Damit darf die Debatte um dieses neue Medikament ruhig wieder etwas lebhafter werden!
Ich selbst bin über jeden Zuruf erfreut, da ich in Ermangelung eines Ersatzmannes dann wohl wieder nach B gondeln werde
und deshalb ab sofort mich in jede Einzelheit weiter reinknieen muss.

Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> Damit darf die Debatte um dieses neue Medikament ruhig wieder etwas lebhafter werden!



Zunächst mal ist festzuhalten, dass das MDV3100 ein Stoff ist, der aus einer Fülle von möglichen Kandidaten ausgewählt wurde.
Wen die pharmeuzeutischen Einzelheiten dieses Suchprozesses interessieren: Es gibt ein 59-Seiten-Papier der Forschergruppe des Memorial Sloan-Kettering Cancer Centers in New York, aus 2010, wo diese Pionierarbeit zur Ablösung der Antiandrogene der ersten Generation gemacht wurde.

Ebenfalls 2010 wurde die Phase-I-II Studie des MDV3100 veröffentlicht, liegt ebenfalls im fulltext vor:
Antitumour activity of MDV3100 in castration-resistant prostate cancer: a phase 1-2 study

Schon der erste Satz dieser Veröffentlichung weist auf etwas hin, das ich in der Folge erörtern möchte.

"MDV3100 is a rationally-designed androgen receptor antagonist that blocks androgen receptor (AR) binding, nuclear translocation, and co-activator recruitment more effectively than the androgen receptor antagonists currently in use."

"MDV3100 ist ein rational aufgebauter Androgenrezeptor Antagonist, der das Andocken an den AR ebenso blockiert wie das Einwandern in den Zellkern und die Rekrutierung von Ko-Aktivatoren, und das effektiver als diejenigen Androgenrezeptor-Antagonisten, die gegenwärtig eingesetzt werden."

Hier ist also ein Antiandrogen der zweiten oder der nächsten Generation. Besser als die vorherige. Besser als Bicalutamid, das gleich ein paar Sätze später beim Namen genannt wird.

Da ich hier im Kontext der "frühen Nutzenbewertung" nach AMNOG diskutiere, sollte sich bei dieser Ausgangslage die Frage eigentlich nicht stellen, wie in einer Studie der Vergeich zu organisieren ist neues gegen altes Medikament. Natürlich würde man denken, eine Gruppe bekommt Bicalutamid, die andere Enzalutamid, vielleicht noch eine dritte gar nichts oder vielleicht auch Flutamid.

Die 140 Männer, die an dieser Phase I/II Studie teilgenommen haben, waren ziemlich bunt gemischt (s. Table 1), mit oder ohne Chemo, mit oder ohne OP/RT, ein oder mehrere Hormonblockaden. Es ging ja auch in der Hauptsache um Dosis-Findung, safety.

Die Phase-III-Studie nach dieser erfolgversprechenden Phase-II-Studie, die dann aufgelegt wurde, war aber eine Studie nach Taxotere-Chemo.
Genausogut oder wahrscheinlich noch besser hätte man auch gleich mit Chemo-naiven Männern anfangen können.
Aber nun, so ist es gewesen, die AFFIRM-Studie ist nun mal die, die es die nächste Zeit zu bewerten gilt.

Allerdings ist im AFFIRM-Design das neue Medikament MDV3100 nicht gegen Bicalutamid getestet worden, sondern gegen Plazebo. 
Das Ergebnis ist bekannt, 4,8 Monate Gesamt-Überlebens-Gewinn, immerhin. 

Und nun?
Der Nutzen dieses neuen Medikaments ist sicherlich vorhanden; man kann argumentieren, dass doch im kastrationsresistenten Stadium, wenn selbst die Chemo schon durch ist, eigentich nichts mehr hilft, es jedenfalls keinen Standard gibt (oder zu Studienbeginn 2009 gab), sodass nichts anderes übrig blieb als gegen Plazebo zu testen. Aber stimmt das?

Ist wirklich bei der Auswahl der Patienten darauf geachtet worden, dass sie auch alle Variationen zugelassender Antiandrogene bereits "hinter" sich hatten?
Dass demzufolge die Einrichtung eines Test-Zweiges beispielsweise mit Bicalutamid sich von selbst ausschloss, weil ja die Gefahr bestand, dass das Antiandrogen zum Agonisten würde?

Im Studienregister-Eintrag für diese Phase-III-Studie kann man die Einschlusskriterien einsehen:

- Progressive prostate cancer
- Medical or surgical castration with testosterone less than 50 ng/dl
- One or two prior chemotherapy regimens. At least one chemotherapy regimen must have contained docetaxel
- ECOG performance status 0-2
- Adequate bone marrow, hepatic, and renal function
- Able to swallow the study drug and comply with study requirements
- Informed consent

Da ist nix mit Antiandrogen, nur der Progress ist Bedingung und die Kastrations-Situation.

----------


## RuStra

> ...
> die Erörterungen über die Nutzenbewertung im G-BA.


Jörg Schaaber hat im neuesten Pharma-Brief einen Artikel zu den bisherigen Erfahrungen mit dem AMNOG veröffentlicht,
sehr schön, lest mal, auf S.7!

----------


## Hvielemi

Ha, Harald hat den Artikel viel einfacher lesbar gemacht, 
daher hab ich meine unsinnige Leseanleitung gelöscht.
Auf meinem Browser (Firefox) reichte ein Klick auf [Vollbild]

----------


## Harald_1933

Einfacher geht's, wenn man von den verlinkten 67.6 % oben auf 125 % klickt, wobei schon 100 % für das Lesen sogar ohne Brille reichen sollten.

*"Wer sich auf seinen Lorbeeren ausruht, trägt sie auf der falschen Seite"
*(Abreißkalenderspruch 27.7.2012)

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Ist wirklich bei der Auswahl der Patienten darauf geachtet worden, dass sie auch alle Variationen zugelassender Antiandrogene bereits "hinter" sich hatten?
> Dass demzufolge die Einrichtung eines Test-Zweiges beispielsweise mit Bicalutamid sich von selbst ausschloss, weil ja die Gefahr bestand, dass das Antiandrogen zum Agonisten würde?...


*Rudolf,
*ich vermute mal, dass die amerikanische Sicht [1] der Dinge beim Studiendesign primär ausschlaggebend war, und da wird nach Versagen der Erstlinien-ADT noch mit +/-Bicalutamid bzw. Zweitlinien-ADT mit Keto. und/oder Östrogen vorgegangen:



Diesen Patienten jetzt zwangsweise Bicalutamid zu geben, nur um das Studiendesign zu erfüllen, könnte gefährlich werden, da sie im Laufe ihrer diversen Therapielinien höchstwahrscheinlich schon in Kontakt mit Bicalutamid gekommen sind. Anders sieht das in Deutschland oder Europa aus. Bekannt ist die grundsätzlich ablehnende Haltung Zweitlinien ADTs gegenüber, so das hier durchaus vorstellbar ist, dass auch Patienten nach Chemo noch keinen Kontakt zu Bicalutamid hatten.

Aufschluss wird vielleicht die TERRAIN Studie [2] bringen, die Enzalutamid vs. Bicalutamid allerdings im Chemo-naïven Setting testet. Ergebnisse dürften auch erst in einigen Jahren verfügbar stehen.

---------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* NCCN Guidelines for Prostate-Cancer
*[2]:* TERRAIN, a Randomized, Double-Blind, Phase 2 Study Comparing MDV3100 vs Bicalutamide in Men With Metastatic Castrate-Resistant Prostate Cancer

----------


## RuStra

> *Rudolf,
> *ich vermute mal, dass die amerikanische Sicht [1] der Dinge beim Studiendesign primär ausschlaggebend war, und da wird nach Versagen der Erstlinien-ADT noch mit +/-Bicalutamid bzw. Zweitlinien-ADT mit Keto. und/oder Östrogen vorgegangen:


Danke! 
Endlich mal ein hilfreicher Beitrag! Andi, du rettest meine Moral ... werde übermorgen berichten, aber natürlich nur intern ...

----------


## W.Rellok

Als Neuling im Forum habe ich eines begriffen: bei allen diagnostischen und therapeutischen Überlegungen kommt es auf das Alter des Betroffenen an!
Das  bitte ich bei allen Bewertungen zu bedenken. In vielen Fällen finde ich bei den Stellungnahmen im Forum keine Altersangabe. Hinten raus kommen dann Kommentare, wie sie jüngst von selbsternannten Experten erstellt wurden. In Wirklichkeit waren es Angestellte einer Krankenkasse (GEK), die sich undifferenziert über die Screening- und Behandlungsmethoden in unserem Land geäußert haben. Das dient keinem, weder dem Leidenden (Patient) noch dem fragenden Angehörigen und erschwert dem erfahrenen Forumsratgeber seine Arbeit.

Winfried

----------


## RuStra

> Als Neuling im Forum habe ich eines begriffen: bei allen diagnostischen und therapeutischen Überlegungen kommt es auf das Alter des Betroffenen an!
> Das  bitte ich bei allen Bewertungen zu bedenken. In vielen Fällen finde ich bei den Stellungnahmen im Forum keine Altersangabe. Hinten raus kommen dann Kommentare, wie sie jüngst von selbsternannten Experten erstellt wurden. In Wirklichkeit waren es Angestellte einer Krankenkasse (GEK), die sich undifferenziert über die Screening- und Behandlungsmethoden in unserem Land geäußert haben. Das dient keinem, weder dem Leidenden (Patient) noch dem fragenden Angehörigen und erschwert dem erfahrenen Forumsratgeber seine Arbeit.
> 
> Winfried


Wo das Durchschnittsalter und die Altersverteilung der hier zu beurteilenden AFFIRM-Studie lag, weiss ich (noch) nicht,
in der Phase-I-II-Studie mit MDV3100, an der 140 Männer teilgenommen hatten, war das Durchschnittsalter 68.
Aber noch wichtiger als das Alter ist in der Tat das, was LowRoad heute sagte, nämlich sind die Männer vorher mit Bicalutamid in Berührung gekommen oder nicht? Und wenn ja, wie lange?

----------


## JürgenS

> Diesen Patienten jetzt zwangsweise Bicalutamid zu geben, nur um das Studiendesign zu erfüllen, könnte gefährlich werden, da sie im Laufe ihrer diversen Therapielinien höchstwahrscheinlich schon in Kontakt mit Bicalutamid gekommen sind. Anders sieht das in Deutschland oder Europa aus. Bekannt ist die grundsätzlich ablehnende Haltung Zweitlinien ADTs gegenüber, so das hier durchaus vorstellbar ist, dass auch Patienten nach Chemo noch keinen Kontakt zu Bicalutamid hatten.


Ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass Patienten in Deutschland nach Chemo keinen Kontakt zu Bicalutamid hatten, und wenn, dann nur eine Minderheit. Keto und Östrogen sind da ein anderes Paar Schuhe.

JürgenS

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Fortgeschrittene,
> 
> Astellas Pharma hat am 26.6.2012 die Marktzulassung bei der EMA (European Medicines Agency, die europäische Medikamenten-Zulassungsbehörde)
> fürs Enzalutamid beantragt (auf Basis der AFFIRM-Studie), 
> darüber hinaus beginnen schon im August die Erörterungen über die Nutzenbewertung im G-BA.
> 
> Es sieht also so aus, als ob wir dieses langersehnte Medikament früher bekommen könnten als befürchtet.


Schon ist die Zulassung durch die FDA da !!

Im Moment gibts nur amerikanische/englische Meldungen, aber ist auch nicht so wichtig, wir haben ja hier in D schon das Härtefallprogramm.

Ich habe heute in der Internationalen Apotheke nachgefragt, ob Enzalutamid schon verfügbar ist.
In der Tat hatten die schon was auf dem Schirm, USA. Montag erfahre ich Einzelheiten.

----------


## RuStra

> Schon ist die Zulassung durch die FDA da !!
> 
> .


Der prostatecancerinfolink ist auch schon am posten und zeigt seine (freudige) Überraschung über die Schnelligkeit, mit der die Zulassung gekommen ist.
Habe dabei ein neues Wort gelernt:




> Demonstrating (once again) that the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) moves with alacrity when presented with good data


alacrity = Eilfertigkeit, Eifer

----------


## Harald_1933

*alacrity
*
Zu alacrity ist in einem meiner Frau gehörenden Langenscheidts Taschen-Wörterbuch 6. Auflage von 1970 vermerkt: Munterkeit, Bereitwilligkeit, Eifer.

Und das soll doch schon was heißen, wenn man die meist übliche Verweildauer bis zur Entscheidung über eine Zulassung berücksichtigt.

*"Überzeugen ist die einzige Waffe der Toleranz"
*(Norbert Stoffel)

----------


## RuStra

> Ich habe heute in der Internationalen Apotheke nachgefragt, ob Enzalutamid schon verfügbar ist.
> In der Tat hatten die schon was auf dem Schirm, USA. Montag erfahre ich Einzelheiten.


Nun habe ich einen Kommentar im NewsFeed Researcher gefunden, in dem vom Preis dieses neuen Medikamentes die Rede ist:




> Medivation has set the wholesale price of the drug at $7,450 a month,  and the median patient got the drug in Medivation's pivotal trial for  about eight months, Hung said on a conference call with investors.


und, am Ende:




> Medivation said it would begin selling the drug in the United States in  mid-September at a wholesale price of $7,450 for a 30-day supply


Das wiederum bezieht sich auf eine Reuters-Meldung.

Also, nun haben wir die Hausnummer, die neulich ja schon diskutiert wurde (Paul007), wohl bestätigt: Das schöne neue Antiandrogen ist auch hässlich teuer!
Bicalutamid 150 mg lag in Hochzeiten so bei 600 Euro im Monat, wer rechnet den Faktor aus? Und bezieht den dann auf den hoffentlich ebensogrossen Zusatznutzen?
Nach ca. 3 Monaten hat man eine dendritische Zelltherapie bei Nesselhut zusammen. Nach 8 Monaten nähert man sich mit 60.000 $ dem Provenge-Preis. Und warum sollte nach 8 Monaten Schluss sein, wo das Zeugs doch so gut wirkt.

----------


## Harald_1933

*Casodex mit Wirkstoff Bicalutamid 150 mg*. Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass ich während der DHB 2003 für 90 Tabletten Bicalutamid 150 mg 1.600 € bezahlt habe und Zoladex als 3-Monats-Implantat kostete 1.200 €. Da war doch in der Tat Bicalutamid ein Schnäppchen versus Enzalutamid.

"*Was wahr ist, ist weder gut noch böse, sondern einfach nur wahr"
*(Rabindranath Tagore)

----------


## LowRoad

Rudolf,
danke für deine aktuelle Berichterstattung, die ich mit einem Market-Report ergänzen will. So stellen sich die Investoren den PCA Markt der Zukunft vor:



Interessant ist der doch recht starke Rückgang der Zytiga® Kosten!? Angeblich verursacht vom Ablauf des Patentschutzes, 2014 + 5 Jahre Verlängerung (Hatch-Waxman Act). MDV3100/Enzalutamid/Xtandi® (netter Name - finde ich) läuft angeblich bis 2025, was der Meinung von Tony, dem HW Moderator widerspricht: _"...Important note about Xtandi (MDV3100). This drug has a very short patent life ~ well actually it has the same patent life as others but it was developed years ago and therefore it will be expensive since the chance to recoup costs before the patent expires is short ~ thus it is expensive..."_

Ich kann das momentan nicht aufklären, sorry!

----------


## Harald_1933

Zu William Blair *hier* noch eine Ergänzung, wie sie Manfred den Mitgliedern des AK FPK übermittelt hat.

----------


## RuStra

> Ich habe heute in der Internationalen Apotheke nachgefragt, ob Enzalutamid schon verfügbar ist.
> In der Tat hatten die schon was auf dem Schirm, USA. Montag erfahre ich Einzelheiten.



Das war leider nix.
Dass die in ihrem Computer Enzalutamid gelistet hatten, lag daran, dass es ein Medi mit diesem Namen bis 2009 in den USA gab.
Hat nix mit "unserem" neuen Enzalutamid zu tun.
Es bleibt dabei, wers haben will, muss ins Härtefallprogramm, die Infos sind ja gepostet  -  in HH z.B. im UKE u. im Urologikum.

----------


## W.Rellok

So wird der Hausarzt informiert

*Placebokontrollierte Studie Neues Antiandrogen erweitert Arsenal gegen Prostatakrebs*

Quelle: springermedizin.de Quellendetails Quellendetails
publiziert am: 25.8.2012 17:30
Quelle: springermedizin.de
Autor: Peter Leiner
basierend auf: Scher HI et al. Increased Survival with Enzalutamide in Prostate Cancer After Chemotherapy. NEJM 2012; online 15. August. DOI: 10.1056/NEJMoa1207506


Männer mit Prostatakrebs profitieren von einer oralen Behandlung. Für die neue Option der Arzneitherapie mit dem Antiandrogen Enzalutamid ist die Zulassung in Europa beantragt.

© somenski / fotolia.com
Durch die Monotherapie mit dem Antiandrogen Enzalutamid leben Männer mit kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs signifikant länger als bei einer Behandlung mit einem Scheinpräparat. Das geht aus den Ergebnissen der Zulassungsstudie AFFIRM hervor, in der die Patienten in der Verumgruppe im Median noch 18,5 Monate lebten, in der Placebogruppe 13,6 Monate. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Antiandrogenen kommt die Therapie mit Enzalutamid ohne gleichzeitige Applikation von Prednison aus.


An der Phase-III-Studie AFFIRM (A Study Evaluating the Efficacy and Safety of the Investigational Drug MDV3100) nahmen fast 1200 Männer mit kastrationsresistentem Prostatakarzinom nach einer Chemotherapie teil. 800 von ihnen erhielten oral 160 mg Enzalutamid pro Tag, 399 Patienten ein Scheinpräparat. Primärer Endpunkt der Studie war das Gesamtüberleben. Nach der ersten Interimsanalyse wurde die Studie gestoppt. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt waren 520 Männer gestorben. Und: Im Vergleich zur Placebogruppe lag die Sterberate in der Verumgruppe um 37% niedriger, Grund genug, die Studie vorzeitig zu beenden.
Zeit bis zur radiologisch nachgewiesenen Progression deutlich verlängert
Die Überlegenheit des Antiandrogens spiegelt sich auch bei den sekundären Endpunkten wider. Wie die Ärzte um den Uroonkologen Dr. Howard I. Scher vom Memorial Sloan-Kettering in New York berichten, war der Anteil der Patienten, bei denen unter anderem der PSA-Wert um 50% verringert wurde, in der Enzalutamid-Gruppe signifikant höher (54% versus 2%). Die Zeit bis zum Wiederanstieg des PSA-Wertes war in der Verumgruppe signifikant kürzer (8,3 versus 3,0 Monate).
Anzeige

Die Analyse der Daten ergab zudem, dass die Zeitspanne bis zur radiologisch nachgewiesenen Krankheitsprogression in der Gruppe mit dem Antiandrogen mit 8,3 versus 2,9 Monaten signifikant länger war.
Keine agonistische Aktivität beobachtet
Auch die Dauer bis zum ersten SRE (skeletal-related event) war in der Verumgruppe mit 16,7 versus 13,3 Monaten signifikant länger. SRE war in der Studie definiert als Knochenbestrahlung oder -operation, Knochenfraktur, Rückenmarkkompression oder Anpassung der Krebstherapie, um Knochenschmerzen zu lindern.
Nach Angaben von Scher und seinen Kollegen hat Enzalutamid keine agonistische Aktivität. Die Krankheitsprogression ließ sich trotz niedriger zirkulierender Androgenspiegel verlangsamen.
Die häufigsten unerwünschten Wirkungen des Antiandrogens waren Fatigue, Durchfall und Hitzewallungen. Scher und seine Kollegen berichten auch darüber, dass von 800 Männern, die mit Enzalutamid behandelt wurden, fünf einen Epilepsieanfall hatten. In Tierversuchen hatte sich schon herausgestellt, dass es durch die Behandlung mit Enzalutamid oberhalb der therapeutischen Dosis dosisabhängig zu tonisch-klonischen Muskelkrämpfen kommen kann. Deshalb sei bei Patienten mit Epilepsieanfällen in der Anamnese oder mit einer Hirnverletzung, einem Schlaganfall, Hirnmetastasen oder Alkoholismus besondere Vorsicht bei der Enzalutamidtherapie geboten.
Die Zulassung des Präparates ist auf der Grundlage der Ergebnisse der AFFIRM-Studie in Europa und in den USA beantragt worden.

*publiziert am:* 25.8.2012 17:30 *Autor:* Peter Leiner *Quelle:* springermedizin.de *basierend auf:* Scher HI et al. Increased Survival with Enzalutamide in Prostate Cancer After Chemotherapy. NEJM 2012; online 15. August. DOI: 10.1056/NEJMoa1207506 
 
...für die Experten sicher alter Hut

Winfried

----------


## W.Rellok

*
Prostatakarzinom Antiöstrogen lindert Brustschmerz bei Männern*

Quelle: springermedizin.de Quellendetails Quellendetails
publiziert am: 7.9.2012 17:30
Quelle: springermedizin.de
Autor: Peter Leiner
basierend auf: Kunath F et al. Tamoxifen for the management of breast events induced by non-steroidal antiandrogens in patients with prostate cancer: A systematic review. BMC Medicine 2012;10:96, doi:10.1186/1741-7015-10-96


Klagt ein Patient mit Prostatakrebs über Beschwerden in der Brust, kann es an der Antiandrogentherapie liegen. Mit einem Antiöstrogen lassen sie sich lindern.

© bilderbox / fotolia.com
An einem Prostatakarzinom erkrankte Männer, die aufgrund der Therapie mit nicht steroidalen Antiandrogenen über Brustschmerzen und Gynäkomastie klagen, profitieren von Tamoxifen. Bei der Prävention und der Behandlung ist das Östrogen offenbar wirksamer als etwa die Radiotherapie.


In der Studie Early Prostate Cancer Trial entwickelten von mehr als 4000 Prostata-Ca-Patienten mit Antiandrogenbehandlung 69% eine Gynäkomastie, und 74% klagten über Brustschmerzen. Wissenschaftler um Dr. Frank Kunath vom Deutschen Cochrane-Zentrum in Freiburg haben nun nach einer Datenbankrecherche für ihre Metaanalyse vier Studien identifiziert, in denen die Effekte einer Tamoxifenbehandlung (10 mg oder 20 mg pro Tag) auf die unerwünschten Wirkungen der Antiandrogentherapie mit Bicalutamid (150 mg täglich) untersucht wurden.
Gynäkomastie mit Tamoxifentherapie deutlich seltener
Im Vergleich zu Kontrollpatienten ohne die Antiöstrogentherapie wurde das Gynäkomastierisiko nach sechs Monaten Behandlung signifikant verringert: Das relative Risiko (RR) lag dann bei 0,01 (95%iges Konfidenzintervall zwischen 0,05 und 0,22), also nur bei 1%. Mit einem RR-Wert von 0,06 (95%iges Konfidenzintervall zwischen 0,02 und 0,17) war die Therapie gegen Brustschmerzen ebenfalls sehr effektiv.
Anzeige

Bei der Beurteilung der Wirksamkeit in der Prävention schnitt Tamoxifen nach median zwölf Monaten Therapie zudem signifikant besser ab als der selektive Aromatasehemmer Anastrozol (RR = 0,22 bei Gynäkomastie und RR = 0,20 bei Brustschmerz). Nur in einer der vier Studien wurde die präventive Wirkung von Tamoxifen mit der einer Radiatio des Brustgewebes verglichen. Auch hier war Tamoxifen wirksamer, das relative Risiko für Gynäkomastie lag bei 0,24 und für Brustschmerz bei 0,20.
Radiotherapie eine Option
Nicht zu vergessen sei dabei allerdings, so Kunath und seine Kollegen, dass frühere Studien bereits ergeben haben, dass die Radiotherapie im Vergleich zu keiner zusätzlichen Behandlung Brustschmerzen oder Gynäkomastie verhindern kann.
Chirurgische Eingriffe, die ebenfalls die Brustbeschwerden der Männer lindern können, wurden in den Studien der Metaanalyse nicht berücksichtigt. Eine Liposuktion solle jedoch erst sekundär in Erwägung gezogen werden, so die Wissenschaftler.
Kunath und seine Kollegen empfehlen, Männer mit Prostatakrebs, die eine antiandrogene Therapie erhalten, über die Möglichkeit von Brustbeschwerden und die Optionen der Prophylaxe aufzuklären. Bei einigen Patienten reiche es aus, erst beim Auftreten von Brustbeschwerden zu handeln. Die Prophylaxe solle nur dann begonnen werden, wenn betroffene Männer vor Brustschmerzen und Gynäkomastie zu große Angst haben.)

*publiziert am:* 7.9.2012 17:30 *Autor:* Peter Leiner *Quelle:* springermedizin.de *basierend auf:* Kunath F et al. Tamoxifen for the management of breast events induced by non-steroidal antiandrogens in patients with prostate cancer: A systematic review. BMC Medicine 2012;10:96, doi:10.1186/1741-7015-10-96

----------


## W.Rellok

*"ÄrzteZeitung" informiert
*
Ausgeschrieben
*Stiftungsprofessur Uroonkologie in Aachen*

*MÜNCHEN* (eb). Das Unternehmen Astellas Pharma hat eine neue Stiftungsprofessur (W2) zur Urologischen Onkologie am Universitätsklinikum Aachen ausgeschrieben. 
Die Position ist an der Urologischen Klinik unter Leitung von Professor Axel Heidenreich angesiedelt und soll so bald wie möglich besetzt werden. 
Zusätzlich zur Lehre soll der Stelleninhaber klinische Studien planen und vornehmen sowie interdisziplinär und translational über Uroonkologie forschen, wie das Unternehmen in einer Mitteilung bekannt gegeben hat.

Winfried

----------

